# I want to see your play-gym and cage



## RioAndMille (Sep 21, 2013)

]hello 
i always like to see other people's bird cage and playstand.
i am planning on making a play stand for my two cockatiel and can you please post a picture of your play stand so i have an idea
if you want you can post any cockatiel picture
thanks


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Here's mine: 




























And here's a thread where you can see more DIY play gyms: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=6868

Here's the cage thread: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=32


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Very nice set up and so clean!! I wish I had a bird room 
Here is my two and their "castle":


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Holy crap Moonchild! LOL! Thats so awesome. 

Here's Skiddles current set up. Play gym not 100% finished yet.


----------



## RioAndMille (Sep 21, 2013)

Wow they are all amazing 
Thanks for everyone who posted. i can't wait to build my own playgym for my birds


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Mezza said:


> Holy crap Moonchild! LOL! Thats so awesome.


Well, I DO have a huge flock! Haha. Thanks though.
And I can't take credit for the tree at all, as my talented friends built it.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

wow Moonchild it's totally awesome 

here's my cage - i don't have a playgym. mine play in a collection of cane baskets on top of a bookcase - sounds weird but it's their favorite thing in the world 

sorry phone photo!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

No photos of the cages, but I can post 3 of the playgyms. 










My mum and I made this one.










The play area.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

my playgym


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

We do have a thread stickied in the cages and housing section of the forum...it has years worth of setups in it.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Renae's and Casey's gyms are so creative! Looks like tons of fun.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

i need to build a playgym for my bedroom hmm i need some good wood!


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)




----------

